# ATI tool 0.24 not working?



## P4-630 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hello 

Yesterday I have installed ATI tool 0.24, I started with Find Max Core, the timer is running but the cube is not moving, the same problem with Find Max Mem and Scanning for artifacts.   The default profile is showing 325/250.

My pc is an Acer Aspire E500
ATItool somehow is not(yet) working on my pc.

Please help.
Thank you.


----------



## voo (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm new to this, but the cube doesn't move on my machine, either. I think it's supposed to be like that, it renders a static image (repeatedly).


----------

